# Artificial Tree Buttresses



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi All,

Back at IAD there was a young gentleman who was creating artificial tree buttresses for viv. backgrounds. Cany anyone fill me in on who this was and how to get in contact with the company?

Thanks,

Afemoralis


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I think you might be talking about steven bonheim. He is on DB and his forum name is StevenBonheim.

Luke


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

That is him..he's on all the time.. Last ime I checkes he had 3 very nice ones left..PM him...


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

If you check this thread you'll see photos of Steven demonstrating his technique.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3960&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=330

Alan


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi everyone
Yes I was the one at IAD with the trees. I currently have three available like Donald mentioned. If you are interested in one of those, PM me... there are a few other folks looking for custom work, but it will be a while before that is possible. Here are a few pictures of one that’s available.


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

Steven PM sent.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I once asked steven how to make these, lets just say its not for mere mortals. Amazing looking trees though.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Very beautiful work you do, one question, not sure if you had any in a viv long enough to tell, but do thaey allow moss and vines to grow on them?

Ryan


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes they do allow moss to grow on them as well as vines. They however do not hold moisture so the amount of growth is dependant on how much you keep them wet. Kind of like the glass of a terrarium but with a lot more texture to make growth a lot easier. What will happen first is algae growth, then that is followed by moss growth. If you are using a moss such as java, that will grow onto these well if you keep them wet. Vines have no problem finding enough texture to hold on tight.


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

BTW: What technique are you using to make those? Are those made by using the Sune Holms method? (founder of Back-to-nature) or some other new technique? Since they look like casts, and amazing also if I forgot to mention.

If these are somewhere mentioned I would appreciate if somebody would direct me there, since I´m new on this board.

-Mikko


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the pieces (and how much do you charge)??


-Tad


----------

